# Germany: Reluctant military giant?



## George Wallace (13 Jun 2017)

Perhaps it is time.  They do have the "kit" and used to have it in large numbers.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.




> Germany: Reluctant military giant?
> By Chris Bowlby
> BBC Radio 4 Analysis
> 12 June 2017
> ...



More on LINK.


----------

